# Crown wire wheels



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone got any old pics of crowns


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

I used to love the all gold crowns


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got those for free.Only 3 wheels and tires tho.Might put them on our smoker


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ive wanted a set of crown knockoff wheels sinc e they first came out.. and i WILL get a set one day.. all i ever see is 13s tho


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

4 lug? what size tires you got on them??


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Feb 24 2010, 03:08 PM~16712618
> *4 lug? what size tires you got on them??
> *


ME???

Dont remember right off i know there 14" maybe a 55 series tire.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## TuxedoMouse71 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just got these...

14x7 reverse, manufacturing date summer of 1996.

They're in good shape, I'm trying to figure out if I should just strip and reseal them before mounting tires up, cause they haven't been on the road in awhile...


















I could use new chips and possibly a new center cap w/spinner if anyone has any laying around...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my first set of wheels where crowns 13x7 in 1995. i fuckin paid 1300 bucks for those things and someone jacked me for them, i got pics somewhere.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

"Only the best are crowned"


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 7 2010, 06:47 PM~16822477
> *"Only the best are crowned"
> *



those are the ads that made me want em BAD


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i knew some one that has a set but i aint talk to him in a while


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT for all gold crowns


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2010, 09:45 PM~16822462
> *my first set of wheels where crowns 13x7 in 1995.  i fuckin paid 1300 bucks for those things and someone jacked me for them, i got pics somewhere.
> *


I remember the bad old days too! Companies were making a killing selling bolt ons. They were only a couple hundred lezss than D's but they were on damn near every car I saw in the early 90's. 

Now people (especially the young "experts") bag on bolt ons. I love McCleans, theis pans are the best looking as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 15 2010, 07:04 AM~16893775
> *I remember the bad old days too! Companies were making a killing selling bolt ons. They were only a couple hundred lezss than D's but they were on damn near every car I saw in the early 90's.
> 
> Now people (especially the young "experts") bag on bolt ons. I love McCleans, theis pans are the best looking as far as I'm concerned.
> *


HA HA, nice........ :biggrin:  :h5:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 7 2010, 06:47 PM~16822477
> *"Only the best are crowned"
> *




only the kings are crowned


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 15 2010, 07:04 AM~16893775
> *I remember the bad old days too! Companies were making a killing selling bolt ons. They were only a couple hundred lezss than D's but they were on damn near every car I saw in the early 90's.
> 
> Now people (especially the young "experts") bag on bolt ons. I love McCleans, theis pans are the best looking as far as I'm concerned.
> *


I always liked the luxor pans that were grooved.My first set 15x7


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2010, 05:45 PM~16822462
> *my first set of wheels where crowns 13x7 in 1995.  i fuckin paid 1300 bucks for those things and someone jacked me for them, i got pics somewhere.
> *


Same thing happened to me I got them for my 65 impala back in 1994 and slapped them on my El Camino that I had and someone jacked it


----------



## TuxedoMouse71 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Mar 7 2010, 07:02 PM~16821744
> *I just got these...
> 
> 14x7 reverse, manufacturing date summer of 1996.
> ...


Anybody interested in these on the cheap? all have some rust on the back spokes/rim, one has chipping chrome on the barrel and at least two look like they should probably be resealed, but to be honest I haven't has tires on them, so I'm not sure if they leak at all. The center pans have a little chipping (I think new Mccleans would fit), and one spinner is a different style than the rest (but stud mount spinners are cheap and easy to come by). Chips that are there are rough, but I have 7 new chips - 3 red/gold, 4 chrome/black that would go with 'em. 

Manufacture date 7/11/1996, Made in the USA!

I'm in Cincinnati, OH, and have no trouble shipping these things FedEx, can't imagine it would cost more than $100 to ship anywhere, but I'd only charge you whatever the actual shipping was.

$150 obo


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 15 2010, 07:04 AM~16893775
> *I remember the bad old days too! Companies were making a killing selling bolt ons. They were only a couple hundred lezss than D's but they were on damn near every car I saw in the early 90's.
> 
> Now people (especially the young "experts") bag on bolt ons. I love McCleans, theis pans are the best looking as far as I'm concerned.
> *


I agree! i would love to own another set of McCleans but this time on 5:20's, I still have a set of knockoff pans ready to go on them too :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

i have a set that im turnin into end tables for the garage....


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 15 2010, 08:04 AM~16893775
> *I remember the bad old days too! Companies were making a killing selling bolt ons. They were only a couple hundred lezss than D's but they were on damn near every car I saw in the early 90's.
> 
> Now people (especially the young "experts") bag on bolt ons. I love McCleans, theis pans are the best looking as far as I'm concerned.
> *


:dunno: I just don't think bolt ons look that good. I did like them back when they were popular, though.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Apr 14 2010, 06:38 AM~17188138
> *Anybody interested in these on the cheap? all have some rust on the back spokes/rim, one has chipping chrome on the barrel and at least two look like they should probably be resealed, but to be honest I haven't has tires on them, so I'm not sure if they leak at all.  The center pans have a little chipping (I think new Mccleans would fit), and one spinner is a different style than the rest (but stud mount spinners are cheap and easy to come by).  Chips that are there are rough, but I have 7 new chips - 3 red/gold, 4 chrome/black that would go with 'em.
> 
> Manufacture date 7/11/1996, Made in the USA!
> ...


trade for anything ?


----------



## TuxedoMouse71 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 30 2010, 08:09 PM~17354904
> *trade for anything ?
> *


Sorry, these are gone... just got shipped to Chi-town today, hopefully the new owner can get 'em sealed up and rollin again


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Mar 15 2010, 02:59 PM~16897714
> *Same thing happened to me I got them for my 65 impala back in 1994  and slapped them on my El Camino that I had and someone jacked it
> 
> *


yeap i remember those days. this was before i even had the internet i paid 1300 for all chrome with gold spinner lol


----------



## 44diaomond (Oct 20, 2009)

Got some for trade

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=543071


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

My first set of wires was a set of all gold 13" bolt on Crowns, probably about 1994... i called them the "cheeseballs". I rolled the piss out of these rims, i bet i put 50k miles on them while i had them and they still looked like new when i sold em.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## 666caprice (May 31, 2010)

For trade looking for some 14s.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 666caprice_@May 31 2010, 01:34 PM~17654253
> *For trade looking for some 14s.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 7 2010, 05:47 PM~16822477
> *"Only the best are crowned"
> *





> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Mar 7 2010, 06:06 PM~16822626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DOPE* 

i rolled bolt on 14's on my primered, cut rear spring ,but rather stock 64 for a few months until one day out cruising up rolls a clean & juiced cutty rollin KO's . twenty minutes later i had 15x8 rallys on.

ON A SIDE NOTE: i believe i just scored 14/7 crown KOs. will post pics in a few :x:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

C.L. AD


----------



## flores81 (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Jul 18 2010, 06:08 PM~18076999
> *
> 
> x2
> ...


nice car


----------

